# Very High End Gaming PC assembly



## sabya (Jan 30, 2012)

Dear Friends,

I am about to build a very high end gaming rig which I believe will let me play games in ultra settings in the coming years. However though I am concerned about the config, whether they are available in India and/or compatible with each other. Please guide me appropriately via your valuable suggestions. Also let me know a good gaming keyboard mouse combo to purchase with this system. Please also suggest any items I have missed out. My budget will be INR 1.5-2.5 Lakhs

My Configuaration

1.Processor - Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor

2. Motherboard - ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

3. Memory - G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (8 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)

4.Storage - Corsair Force Series GT CSSD-F180GBGT-BK 2.5" 180GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

5. Graphics Card (Two Nos in SLI configuration) - ASUS GEFORCE GTX 590 (FERMI) 3072MB 768-BIT GDDR5 PCI EXPRESS 2.0 X16 SLI SUPPORT 

6. Cabinet - Thermaltake Level 10 GT (VN10001W2N) Black Steel SECC / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case with Four Fans

7. PSU - CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 (CMPSU-1200AX) 1200W ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92 SLI Certified 

8. CPU Heatsink - CORSAIR H100 (CWCH100) Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler 

9. Monitor - 27 inches Samsung/LG


---------------------------------------------------------
PC Build Questionnaire

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: Purely gaming (FPS, Third Person Shooter/Adventure, Racing)

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: INR 2 - 2.5 lakhs (Tax inclusive)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes (CPU only as I heard that GTX590 OC options are no more)

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 Home Premium

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 180 GB for boot drive (Preferably SSD) and 2 nos 2 TB hard-drive in RAID configuration

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, 27 inches supporting minimum 1920x1080 and above HD gameplay options

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Actually none. My old system is from the last decade (although its sli capable but no more CPU options available now)

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within March 2012

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I have built previously but this time will go for an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in New Delhi and have access to Nehru Place from where I would like to buy the stuffs. In case I don't get my choice product or the next suitable alternative I will most definitely buy from online shops

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I have been saving for quite some time and want to go all out on buying the best at this time. I want to play all the games (FPS, Adventure and racing only) which comes out in the coming two years in full hd resolution.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 30, 2012)

please fill this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...build-questionnaire-template.html#post1542847


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2012)

sabya said:


> Dear Friends,
> My budget will be INR 1.5-2.5 Lakhs
> 
> 2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
> Ans: INR 2 - 2.5 lakhs (Tax inclusive)



What is your actual budget?

And as a cabinet level 10 GT sucks.


----------



## sabya (Jan 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> What is your actual budget?
> 
> And as a cabinet level 10 GT sucks.



I do agree to some point coz its looks/plastic construction sucks..but i found it to be compatible with my corsair cpu cooler..what about NZXT make cabinets supporting water cooling..or you suggesting other cabinet coz my graphics card will probably be pretty long..so fitting them is also a catch
My budget is 2.5 Lakhs all inclusive


----------



## sabya (Jan 30, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Well I would suggest for a *monitor*,But at 60hz it is not 3D capable so bear in mind if you want to go 3D in the future.
> 
> *Also since your budget is between 1.5 to 2.5L would you prefer to buy a powerful system now and save up for future upgrades or would you want to make an outright purchase with the amount?*
> 
> The components increase in speed exponentially and not arithematically with time (read this somewhere). So choose wisely.




Thanks a million for the monitor choices..I was really stuck with it

I am also not interested in 3D (still believe its a gimmick more and productive less) so will not invest in it.

Secondly about the exponential rate you are correct 100%. But the problems I saw that there is a socket difference between Sandy Bridge and Sandy Bridge E (Some asus mobo's do provide with a fix with X-socket architechture). Ivy bridge Desktop processors will come soon but by the time it will come to India another new technology will come up and god knows again intel might come up with another backward incompatible socket design and I have to change again. So this is one of the reasons to go out with all guns blazing and make a monster of a machine.. Maybe in future I can get a good resale deal (My inspiration-McLaren F1 is still selling like hot cake)


----------



## Sarath (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I would suggest for a *monitor*, the 2560 x 1600 capable 30" *Dell  UltraSharp  U3011 * but remember the resolution is much higher than average and may need much better gfx than 1080p demands (I see you've taken care if that with SLI) *www1.ap.dell.com/content/topics/gl...ll-u3011?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs&redirect=1
It is an IPS panel which means an excellent colour gamut _[117% (CIE1976) Colour Gamut]_ and 7ms response time to take care of your games. But at 60hz it is not 3D capable so bear in mind if you want to go 3D in the future.

If you want 1920 x 1200 then *Dell U2412M* another IPS panel with similar specs but no HDMI ports (if you need them) Color gamut 82%*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/monitor-dell-u2412m?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs

I would strongly suggest you not to take a TN based panel unless you are going for 3D. (I'm not aware of any 120hz+ IPS panels but they might be available in the wild)

I am not aware of current prices and also models from Samsung and LG so I would ask you to wait for others to respond. 

I currently use the Dell U2311H and it's amazing shifting to an IPS panel. Like your interest, even mine is an FPS only machine.

*Also since your budget is between 1.5 to 2.5L would you prefer to buy a powerful system now and save up for future upgrades or would you want to make an outright purchase with the amount?*

The components increase in speed exponentially and not arithematically with time (read this somewhere). So choose wisely.

For peripherals I suggest you get 
*Mouse:* Logitech GS500 (3yr Warranty) 3.5k
*Keyboard:* Razer Blackwidow  6k (Mechanical KB which is sworn by, by many) (I never saws this though)


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2012)

sabya said:


> I do agree to some point coz its looks/plastic construction sucks..but i found it to be compatible with my corsair cpu cooler..what about NZXT make cabinets supporting water cooling..or you suggesting other cabinet coz my graphics card will probably be pretty long..so fitting them is also a catch
> My budget is 2.5 Lakhs all inclusive



Fpr case CM HAF-X @13.5K is more then enough. If you want better case then you may look at CosmosII @18K.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok this is weird:

Last edited by Sarath; Today at 04:29 PM.

and time of post is:  Today, 05:25 PM

Did I time travel? 

Anyways you are welcome sabya. I hope others help you out with the rest of the config.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 30, 2012)

You will get all that stuff in Nehru Place. Specially as u intend to build it in march.


----------



## d3p (Jan 31, 2012)

I see a lot of money spending behind a FPS gaming Machine....
All the best...

Here goes my Suggestion...



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 3930k|36000
*CPU Cooler*
|Corsair Hydro H100 Water Cooler|6700 [Primeabgb]
*Motherboard*
|Asus SABERTOOTH X79|23000 [SMC]
*RAM*
|Gskill RipjawsZ DDR3 4x4GB CL7 (F3-17000CL11Q-16GBZL)|13700 [Flipkart]
*Graphic Card*
|AMD Radeon HD7970 * 2|70000 [35k each Primeabgb]
*SSD*
|OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB * 2 Raid 0|28000 [14k each - Flipkart]
*HDD*
|WD Caviar Black 1TB 7200 64MB Cache 6GBps|7000
*Optical Drive*
|Asus DRW-24B3ST 24x DVD R/W|1100 [Flipkart]
*PSU*
|Corsair AX1200 80+ Gold|16000
*Case*
|CM Trooper|12000
*Monitor*
|Asus VK278Q LED 27inch 60Hz / Asus VG278H|22000 120HZ 3D / 24000
*Sound Card*
|Asus Xonar DX 7.1 |4300 [Primeabgb]
*Mouse*
|Logitech G9x Mouse|4500 [SMC]
*Keyboard*
|Logitech G19 Advanced Gaming KB|9000 [SMC]
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Vespula Special Edition - Speed/Control|1500
*UPS*
|APC BR1500VA|8000
*Speakers*
|Edifier DA500 Pro 5.1|10000 [Not Sure of Exact Prices]
|
*Total*
|2,60,000.00 
*[Sometimes such Figures does look like some software version]*
Sheer Pleasure--Sheer Gaming....

Just do us a favor by uploading the pics of your PC Components after you purchase...........please.....We want to satisfy our bloody eyes...


----------



## Tenida (Jan 31, 2012)

^^Very Nice configuration Debasish.Simply mind-blowing


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Ok this is weird:
> 
> Last edited by Sarath; Today at 04:29 PM.
> 
> ...


You edited your post. It gave it a "last edited by Sarath at: <time>" timestamp.

and then made a *new* post.

New posts in this forum get automerged with time updated.

Simple words.

Make post at: 4:15 PM. --> 1.
Edit post at: 4:29 PM.
Make another post at 5:25 PM. Both posts get merged. Time in --> 1 gets updated to 5:25 PM.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for that ico. That sorted a lot more than just confusion in my mind. 

@Debasish: That looks perfect. 

I remember Extreme gamer used 2 SSDs in a Raid array and spoke about pairing it with a 1TB HDD, configuring it in such a way that he got the HDD to run at SSD speeds. (I don't mean his HDD is running at SSD speeds but he explained it better) I think his SSDs cached data before writing it to the HDD or something like that. I don't have much idea regarding it. I hope someone finds that post.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't run such a config any more though Sarath 

@OP: If you have built before, DO NOT go to an assembler. Such custom configs need TLC that only the owner can provide.

For boot drives, get two 60GB Synchronous SSDs and RAID 0 them.

120GB for OS is enough. If you want you can get two 120GB SSDs, partition them and install OS on one and games (those with high loading times and heavy seeks, like RAGE) on the other.

Debashish has mentioned a very balanced config, except the case. Althoug I love it, with a radiator, things could get cramped inside.  I would suggest that you look at the unboxing pics at the many reviews available.
Switch the Sabertooth for MSI's Big bang.

Do you want Green cards because of Physx? I'd say that you get a single mid range card and wait for Kepler.

If Physx is of no importance then 7970 CFX is the way to go. 590s do not have a 3GB buffer and i can assure you that I can easily cross the 1.5GB mark in my pair of 3GB 580s in SLI.

Memory clocked at 2000Mhz or more do not show a noticable benefit to gaming. I would say that you should get the slower clocked variant that costs around 8k I think.

Rather than getting a DVD-RW, shell out on a BD-RW 

G19 is a waste of money. Hell, I do not find much use of my G15's LCD screen so G19 would not be necessary. G9x is also a bad choice when a G500 exists.

For a mousepad I'd say you should get the SteelSeries Experience I-2.

A 2kVA UPS would be a better idea than 1.5kVA. This is coming from an AX-1200 user.

For soundcard the X-Fi Titanium over the Xonar. The X-Fi is much better for gaming than the Xonar. Xonar is great for music. If the Xonar Xense was available here, i'd tell you to choose it.


----------



## sabya (Jan 31, 2012)

d3p5kor said:


> I see a lot of money spending behind a FPS gaming Machine....
> All the best...
> 
> Here goes my Suggestion...
> ...




Thanks a million for this awesome specification and its actually triumphs mine by miles. Of course I will upload all the pics along with my final build.
But I have some doubt which I need to clarify
1. nVidia dominance in game optimization and driver support- can ati match that in future? although its faster (and cheaper) than nvidia in most cases i always have had driver issues with them.
2. Asus Rampage 4 extreme as the motherboard - whether it is a better option or just the ROG branding in it that makes it valuable and good looking.
3. Is not creative better than asus - for example products like Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series are not better than asus xonar?


----------



## sabya (Jan 31, 2012)

harryneopotter said:


> You will get all that stuff in Nehru Place. Specially as u intend to build it in march.



Thanks man..
Can you suggest some shops which will be having the maximum number of items from the build or its better to roam around and pick the lowest priced one..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 31, 2012)

sabya said:


> 3. Is not creative better than asus - for example products like Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series are not better than asus xonar?



Those two cards mentioned by you are superior than xonar.



> 1. nVidia dominance in game optimization and driver support- can ati match that in future?



Its a myth, not true.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2012)

If you are going CF route, driver support is still a bit of hit or miss for newly released games.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 31, 2012)

Skud said:


> If you are going CF route, driver support is still a bit of hit or miss for newly released games.



Usually it is the game's code rather than the drivers.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2012)

Reviewers possess a different view, particularly when the games work fine under SLI. Skyrim comes to mind.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 31, 2012)

sabya said:


> 1. nVidia dominance in game optimization and driver support- can ati match that in future? although its faster (and cheaper) than nvidia in most cases i always have had driver issues with them.



now amd drivers are great. i never had issues, any single issue.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 31, 2012)

Skud said:


> Reviewers possess a different view, particularly when the games work fine under SLI. Skyrim comes to mind.


Skyrim uses Gamebryo, a stupid engine that ALWAYS had issues with AMD architectures in multi-GPU mode.

Many games favour nvidia and some favour AMD. Which is the sole reason for most of the issues that games have in relation to drivers.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 1, 2012)

sabya said:


> Thanks man..
> Can you suggest some shops which will be having the maximum number of items from the build or its better to roam around and pick the lowest priced one..



ofcourse i will. Once u have decided the config, i will suggest u some shop(s) where u can find most of ur stuff, if not all.


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok...I got few inputs from our experts & few I feel is dawm necessary...



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 3930k|36000
*CPU Cooler*
|Corsair Hydro H100 Water Cooler|6700 [Primeabgb]
*Motherboard*
|Asus Rampage IV Extreme|31000 [SMC]
*RAM*
|Gskill RipjawsZ DDR3 16 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL)|7300 [Flipkart]
*Graphic Card*
|AMD Radeon HD7970 * 2|70000 [35k each Primeabgb] Or wait & Pray for Kepler, but don't buy 590's.
*SSD*
|OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB * 2 Raid 0|28000 [14k each - Flipkart]
*HDD*
|WD Caviar Black 1TB 7200 64MB Cache 6GBps|7000
*Optical Drive*
|Asus BW-12B1LT 8x BD R/W, 16x DVD R/W|7900 [Flipkart]
*Optical Drive*
|Asus DRW-24B3ST 24x DVD R/W|1100 [Flipkart]
*PSU*
|Corsair AX1200 80+ Gold|16000
*Case*
|CM Trooper|12000 [Getting Better & Better..No Match]
*Monitor*
|Asus VK278Q LED 27inch 60Hz / Asus VG278H|22000 60HZ / 24000 120Hz 3D
*Sound Card*
|Creative X-fi Titanium Fatal1ty pro |11000 [Not Sure]
*Mouse*
|Logitech G500 Mouse|3000 [SMC]
*Keyboard*
|Razer Blackwidow Elite|6000 [SMC]
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Vespula Special Edition - Speed/Control|1600
*UPS*
|APC BR1500VA + APC Spare Battery Pack|8000 + 6000
*Speakers*
|Edifier DA500 Pro 5.1|13000 [Not Sure of Exact Prices]
|
*Total*
|Windows Calculator Failure


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 1, 2012)

jeez you really want to spend so much on a comp...

Get a single 7950 and overclock it, or get a dual 7950 setup..you will save around 15k and end up with the same performance...

120GB of SSD should be fine na...why going overkill ?

btw kepler high end GPUs are going to be pretty late..march launch is for low end kepler GPUs 



Sarath said:


> I remember Extreme gamer used 2 SSDs in a Raid array and spoke about pairing it with a 1TB HDD, configuring it in such a way that he got the HDD to run at SSD speeds. (I don't mean his HDD is running at SSD speeds but he explained it better) *I think his SSDs cached data before writing it to the HDD or something like that.* I don't have much idea regarding it. I hope someone finds that post.



something like a momentus XT?

sorry OT.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 1, 2012)

d3p5kor said:


> Ok...I got few inputs from our experts & few I feel is dawm necessary...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 Optical drives?
Titanium Fatal1ty pro @~11k. Non-fatal1ty is not good.
G500>G9x @3k
Corsair K60>Blackwidow (not sure of price)
Steelseries Experience I-1> Vespula @1.8k
More VFM RAM, because 2133 @CL11 is not good: Flipkart: Gskill RipjawsZ DDR3 16 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL): Ram

BTW I saw the Max IOPS Vertex 3 at theitdepot for a monstrous 17k. Compare that to 12.5k including shipping each for my pair.


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> 2 Optical drives?
> Titanium Fatal1ty pro @~11k. Non-fatal1ty is not good.
> G500>G9x @3k
> Corsair K60>Blackwidow (not sure of price)
> ...



<Refer my earlier Post - Edited>

I feel adding another 24x DVD R/W to this config won't matter much to the budget.
I have added Titanium Fatal1ty pro...

The reason, why i was insisting OP to buy G9x coz, OP can add or reduce weight anytime & on top i feel its a good choice for FPS gamers.

I think Corsair K60 is not available atm, but blackwidow is a gr8 KB IMO.

Vespula pack both control & speed surfaces, which will cater these gamers, however they wish to handle their controls.

Added RipjawX 4x4GB CL9 kit to the config.

Do you feel MAX IOPS will be ideal choice & is it any good in RAID 0...i'm not so sure about its reliability.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 1, 2012)

corsair K60 will be available by the end of this month. As OP is getting this PC in march, i guess he can get that easily. And i will always prefer Corsair's Build Quality and Reliability over Razer's.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 1, 2012)

d3p said:


> <Refer my earlier Post - Edited>
> 
> I feel adding another 24x DVD R/W to this config won't matter much to the budget.
> I have added Titanium Fatal1ty pro...
> ...



MAX IOPS uses 32nm Toshiba ToggleMode NAND. Normal uses 25nm ONFI NAND. Need I say more?

Well I'd choose a G510/G110 over Razer crap. K60 has Cherry MX Red. Black Widow has Blue and ultimate has black. Need I say more?

G500 also has weight control- it is an evolved G5 after all.

Vespula, I dunno man, I like my glide to be smooth. Speed vs. control is BS TBH.



Spoiler



Answers to questions:
3Xnm flash chips have 2x the write cycles of 25nm chips.
Cherry MX Red is the ULTIMATE mechanical keystroke.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ why dont they have a "like" system here on TDF 

coming back to the topic : do u really think that spending 3k extra PER SSD is worth for the OP ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes. I would suggest buying it online from other stores though unless total cost is similar.

Mine came in less than 25k.

Something similar to the 'like' system is there, use the weights below the profile data 

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/Pic.png


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> MAX IOPS uses 32nm Toshiba ToggleMode NAND. Normal uses 25nm ONFI NAND. Need I say more?



See, OCZ Vertex 3 120GB MAX IOPS is 12-15% better performance, for a drive that is 30% more expensive than normal OCZ Vertex 3 120GB. 

Its worthy if OP purchase the 240GB for 64 channel nand versus 32 channel as in 120GB Max IOPS.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Well I'd choose a G510/G110 over Razer crap. K60 has Cherry MX Red. Black Widow has Blue and ultimate has black. Need I say more?



Well,the question is all about its availability. Even CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid (Red Switch) also into the league. I think, its cheaper also.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Then that can also be considered. I would suggest buying the SSDs outside India.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 1, 2012)

^ Are you talking about Amazon?


----------



## sabya (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot to all you guys for the excellent inputs.
I appreciate them all
I was really confused about a proper gaming keyboard mouse combo but now I have got a lot of options with the hands on user reviews which will help me in my final choice.
Now the main problem lies about the proper graphics card and from the forum discussion I have come to certain conclusion
1. Quad sli/cf setup using two pairs of the latest 590/7990 graphics card - Not proper scaling all the time, pricey, driver support for latest games, game dependent performance variation.
However in this case both cards run on 16X speed.
So my question is if I use FOUR nos GTX 580 in quad sli (unfortunately the cards will run at 8X speeds and they all might not fit in all mobos)
2. Dual sli/cf with gtx580/radeon 7970 - They do give comparable problem but will they have enough firepower to shift above 1920X1080 resolution.
From pricing point they are the best catch no doubt. dual gpu cards, i believe, have some advantage with pushing pixels in above hd resolutions
Now it will be very helpful to discuss in this aspect about choosing the perfect combination to make a powerful and future proof machine
I kindly request you to shed some light into this matter..
Thanks again


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 1, 2012)

For a single monitor 1080p setup, 2x GTX580 or 2x HD6970 or 1x HD7970 is more than enough IMO.
Unless you are going with multi monitor setup (i.e 3-4 1080p monitors) you won't be needing quad SLI/cross-fire setup.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 1, 2012)

4-way SLI/CF= Trouble.

Get two 7970s.

@d6: yes.

But you are wrong mate. i maxed out Serious Sam 3: BFE @1680x1050. My performance was from 15FPS-45FPS usually, with average at 37 FPS. Video memory used was never below 2.5GB once the game got fully loaded. Game has arguably the best lighting I have seen so far. Memory usage went as high as 2820MB.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 2, 2012)

sabya said:


> 3. Is not creative better than asus - for example products like Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series are not better than asus xonar DX?



It sure is but Fatal1ty Pro is not worth the price... Titanium HD would be a better choice for music...

If you are going for a 5.1 setup, spend on better speakers like Edifier S550..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 2, 2012)

fatality pro is better at analogue output performance.

Titanium HD is better at music, undoubtedly, but it will **** with the sound rather than stay neutral (important for games). Fatality pro stays neutral.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 2, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> fatality pro is better at analogue output performance.



Not worth the price(11K)..
Better to go for AuzenTech X-Fi Forte


----------



## sabya (Feb 2, 2012)

I just read about the X79 mobo from Gigabyte the G1.Assassin 2.

The G1.Assassin 2 motherboard comes loaded with 
an embedded Killer E2100 NIC, 
three PCI Express x16 slots (third gen) for 3-way CrossFire
an integrated Creative X-Fi PCI Express sound card 
a WIFI and Bluetooth network card

What about its availability and pricing of the board in India?
Will this mobo can run 2 nos Dual gpu card (giving a quad gpu in sli/cf setup) ?
Will this be a better buy than the already suggested MSI big bang, Rampage 4 ext and Sabertooth keeping in point the productivity to price ratio.

I checked out the sites of Gskill and Corsair
They are saying that its not compatibility is not guaranteed even on using same set of ram to fill up the 8 dimm slots in x79 boards (Using two sets of 16 gb kits)
_""G.SKILL guarantees module compatibility within this specific Quad Channel kit. Combining with other memory kit or module(even with same part number) is not recommended to avoid any compatibility issue.""_
If so is the problem 8dimm mobos are not practical and the budget gain can be utilized to buy OC'd graphics card

Radeon 7950 was launched today..any idea on availability and price in India??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 2, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Not worth the price(11K)..
> Better to go for AuzenTech X-Fi Forte



The generation before the titanium was not worth it. But the Titanium is a game changer.

It has anything and everything to do with the circuits on the PCB. Creative's solution has lower interference and noise. The X-RAM is also useful.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 2, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The generation before the titanium was not worth it. But the Titanium is a game changer.



My vote still holds for the AuzenTech X-Fi Forte as it has all features as Titanium Fatal1ty pro at lower cost & better driver support by auzentech...

Also X-Fi Forte has better SNR, swappable Op-amps & inbuilt headphone Amp...


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 2, 2012)

sabya said:


> I just read about the X79 mobo from Gigabyte the G1.Assassin 2.



Another very good & reliable board.



> Radeon 7950 was launched today..any idea on availability and price in India??



Wait for another 1-2 weeks at max.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 2, 2012)

News : HIS Unveils HIS 7950 3GB - The Affordable Tahiti


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 3, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> My vote still holds for the AuzenTech X-Fi Forte as it has all features as Titanium Fatal1ty pro at lower cost & better driver support by auzentech...
> 
> Also X-Fi Forte has better SNR, *swappable Op-amps* & inbuilt headphone Amp...



Exactly more the reason for the titanium. Forte is more music, less gaming.


----------



## Tarun (Feb 3, 2012)

Intel Core i7 3960X
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB
7970 x 2 
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200
CORSAIR H100
Benq G2222HDL 21.5" x 3 
Corsair force 3 120GB
NZXT Phantom Crafted Series Cabinet


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

^ I loled after seeing the cabinet you have suggested in your suggestion. Other components are good though and this will also overshoot OP's budget. .


----------



## Tenida (Feb 3, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ I loled after seeing the cabinet you have suggested in your suggestion. Other components are good though and this will also overshoot OP's budget. .



Phantam is not that bad for this rig.
I knew op has a budget for more expensive case  ..but still i think it's absulately perfect case for stated config.
Atleast i will purchase phantam next year for my bumblebee


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 3, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> Phantam is not that bad for this rig.
> I knew op has a budget for more expensive case  ..but still i think it's absulately perfect case for stated config.
> Atleast i will purchase phantam next year for my bumblebee



Phantom has bad airflow for multi-GPU setups.

I'd suggest a silverstone RV-03 any day over this.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

Actually I mean to say that Phantom is a good cabinet for those who have very tight budget <8K, then only for them phantom gives then added advantage of having full tower case. Phantom is good case for air colling, but is very bad for water cooling. :-/ 

And for you, 690II Advanced to Phantom? Can that be considered as an upgrade?   Why not HAF-X or storm Trooper?



Extreme Gamer said:


> I'd suggest a silverstone RV-03 any day over this.



Last time I saw primeabgb selling it for ~10K which is very good price IMO.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 3, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Phantom has bad airflow for multi-GPU setups.
> 
> I'd suggest a silverstone RV-03 any day over this.


I m not suggesting op to choose phantam for his rig....I'm just saying to  d6bmg that its  good enough for 7k price point and its full tower too.
Btw any  review link  where it says about bad air-flow....just wanted to know.

@d6bmg-
I'm  not yet  decided about it.But i just love the looks of phantam...its like ferrari in chassis....


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> @d6bmg-
> I'm  not yet  decided about it.But i just love the looks of phantam...its like ferrari in chassis....



lol. That's exactly why I bought my phantom black. Although mainlining its glossy color means lot of work for me. 

@OP: stick with the suggestion given by d3p. That's awesome!


----------



## Tenida (Feb 3, 2012)

^^Give your phantom to me and take my cm 690II with you.
As you are founding tough to  maintain glossy parts.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 3, 2012)

Look, I said bad airflow for multi-GPU setups. The case is not necessarily bad , but you want to be able to feed your GPUs with enough air.

Looking at the case I can see that it cant force enough air in. 

In my setup, 3 sandwitched GPUs generate a lot of heat. I actually strapped a case fan onto the GPUs to force air to reach the GPUs.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2012)

*@ sabya
*
Buddy i strongly suggest you to wait for kepler before splurging your money on a 
7970 cf. When kepler arrives, you can either go for that or stick with 7970 depending on
performance figures. Prices will be settled as well. 

Been hearing lots of rumors on kepler's performance and i think its wise to wait for it a bit before making a gpu buying decision now. What you're buying is purely highend and highend parts always launch earlier. So waiting is suggested in your case.

Besides that, a 6 core 3930k is simply not advised for your usage. Since you'll only be gaming, why not go the 1155 route and stick with a 2600k+ nf200 based z68 mobo? Cost will be significantly low and performance in games will be similar to that of a 3930k.
There's also 1155 ivybridge cpu's coming up at this month's end(probably) and you can hook one of them as well if you can wait.

Sorry buddy but you're spending unnecessary cash on components whose full features you aren't gonna put to use. I'm saying this after reading you're template. Not that the config you chose is bad but its overkill for your usage. I suggest waiting for the 1155 ivybridge cpu's or go with a 2600k. Just my suggestion buddy.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 4, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Exactly more the reason for the titanium. Forte is more music, less gaming.


Nope..
Seriously, u need to google...


----------



## sabya (Feb 5, 2012)

I would like to thank each and every body for providing me with excellent options and feedback in regards to building my rig.
However I came accross a certain forum entry (Question: LGA 2011, 1155 - IB or SB-E?) which is giving me totally different thought about buying SB-E based rig.
So I have certain query which i would request you all to clarify once
1. PCI Ex 3.0 vs PCI Ex 2.0 - No real advantage for V 3.0 (checked anandtech) with respect to gaming..how far this thing is true, has anyone tried it. They have tested with hd7970. Will kepler have any advantage with pciex v3.0
2. LGA 2011 - It seems ivy bridge (22nm models) will not support LGA 2011 (X79 chipset) but interestingly it will support LGA 1155 (Z68 chipset) (thanks friend) which means I will be stuck with this cpu (read architecture/technology) forever and have to juggle my graphics cards only.

I am no way backing out and in march I will definitely buy my rig (it will definitely having my original budget).
I just want to clarify whether the purchase of SB-E will worth the dime because except for quad memory architecture in X79 chipset nothing seems to be improving the performance of gaming by a considerable margin.
or it is suggested to stick with the best SB in the market and invest on a good graphics card set
Kindly enlighten me guys
If you guys think that SB-E is truly not worth it then pls provide an alternative solution (intel only) for the purpose of gaming (FPS, TP adv) with budget of 2.5 lakhs keeping in mind that i would try my level best to upgrade to certain points with new technology as and when it comes (both cpu and gpu)


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 5, 2012)

i would suggest stick with 1155 & get 2600k + z68


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 5, 2012)

OP, here are a few suggestions of mine.
1. From my experience, a G500 mouse is not that promising. Mine wore out in less than a year and I ended up getting a refund for it. So I suggest you go for Corsair M60/M90.

2. Razer Lycosa turned out to be a far better keyboard than I ever thought it could be. But I highly doubt if you will want it.

3. A case like HAF-X does have a lot of room, but it does not have partitioned spaces so that hot air from one component is not fed on to others. Take a look at Corsair Obsidian series of cases, which I think have the most features to house your components.

4. I never had any driver issues when I was using AMD gfx. Although I am using Nvidia atm, I think that AMD gfx has better scaling when going multi GPU. And should you encounter any problems with any games, you can always disable a single GPU and still be able to play it.

And I forgot a few more things that I wanted to tell you. Will post once I recollect them!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 5, 2012)

*@ sabya*

Don't get confused buddy. Stay calm and keep a clear head when buying the right stuff.
Let me clear some of your doubts:

LGA 2011 will also get the 22nm treatment and the cpu's will be codenamed as ivybridge-E (Enthusiast). They will be 6 core to 8 core and will be targeted towards heavy multitaskers or while using hugely threaded apps.

LGA 1155 22nm cpus are ivybridge only.

What we are saying that you stick with 1155 only as you don't need the 2011 platform for your usage. Remember both platforms give upgrade paths but the former is better for your usage as you'll only be gaming heavily. Invest the money saved in better gpu's and other peripherals.

The best solution for you right now is to go for a 2600k+z68 combo. Its incredibly powerful and will save you a lot of cash. Or if you can wait till march, ivybridge(1155) might launch as well. So i recommend you to stick with 1155 platform. 

Tell us your opinions mate.


----------



## sabya (Feb 6, 2012)

@vickybat
thanks a lot buddy. 
I can wait till march because I will be receiving my funding at that time only
Hope Ivy bridge arrives at that time
@extreme gamer, ghonada, tenida, d3p, dp6bmg and all others
Kindly suggest the best possible alternative cpu+ mobo combo to my build


----------



## Tarun (Feb 6, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> i would suggest stick with 1155 & get 2600k + z68



i guess that might create a bit of bottleneck yaar



d6bmg said:


> ^ I loled after seeing the cabinet you have suggested in your suggestion. Other components are good though and this will also overshoot OP's budget. .



oh sorry but d6bmg y are you always behind me  anyway i get many things to learn from that


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 6, 2012)

Tarun said:


> i guess that might create a bit of bottleneck yaar



Can u explain this part?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

Tarun said:


> oh sorry but d6bmg y are you always behind me  anyway i get many things to learn from that



Neah! I'm not always behind anyone or something like that. I just *try* to think about vfm components in respect to the total money spent on any rig. 
And, I think, you should think a bit more before posting any comment. Although mistakes will happen by everyone but that can be controlled.

And, please do answer the question of MegaMind.


----------



## Tarun (Feb 6, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Can u explain this part?



i mean that a 2600k could bottleneck 2x7970 unless and until he overclock it to a ~5Ghz which is possible only on liquid cooling(mostly) a 3930K is a Hex and has HT which makes it virtually a 12 core CPU which can handle a pair of 7970 when clocked at ~4.5Ghz and that more futureproof also  got it



d6bmg said:


> I just *try* to think about vfm components in respect to the total money spent on any rig.



it takes some experience for that too buddy hats, looking forward to learn many more thing from u guys and TDF


----------



## d3p (Feb 6, 2012)

Bottleneck with i7 2600k & results few fps drops.

Still suggestion for i7 3930k + X79 + HD 7970CF or Kepler SLI.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 6, 2012)

Tarun said:


> i mean that a 2600k could bottleneck 2x7970 unless and until he overclock it to a ~5Ghz which is possible only on liquid cooling(mostly)



2600K(@4.5GHz)+2*7970 @1080p in BF3 uses 50% of CPU & 5.3GB of sys. memory, so 2600k is not a bottleneck with 7970CFX.
Source




d3p said:


> Still suggestion for i7 3930k + X79 + HD 7970CF or Kepler SLI.



For gaming, 2600K~3930k.. OP's decision though..


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 6, 2012)

even i would suggest getting a 2600K now and upgrade to an ivy bridge CPU (as the socket will be the same) after 6-8 months. And get a single 7970 for now, and take the other 7970 when u feel the need, the "Need for Speed" i mean


----------



## vickybat (Feb 6, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> 2600K(@4.5GHz)+2*7970 @1080p in BF3 uses 50% of CPU & 5.3GB of sys. memory, so 2600k is not a bottleneck with 7970CFX.
> Source
> 
> 
> ...



Very true and that's exactly what i was trying to say.  3930k isn't needed as a gaming only cpu. It caters to a different set of needs.


----------



## sabya (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the excellent tips for PC configuration from all of you guys..
In just about a month (in March I will be getting the PC if I does not get too tempted by kepler) I hope we will all come to future proof conclusion about the specification till then (as budget is not a problem here)

Just got info from engadet.com about a supposedly leaked roadmap of the nVIDIA gpu and I think nVidia will give some tough competition this time
However its scheduled to release in april and god knows when it will come to India
NVIDIA's 2012 Kepler lineup revealed (possibly) -- Engadget

Regarding the chasis I have received some excellent suggestion and I am going to hover on the cooler master cosmos 2 (for now). I know its huge (I like it that way) but I figured out that I will not be wasting on 200mm fans (which I need to remove from chasis like CM HAF-X to fit my radiator corsair H100). However my points of concern are regarding the amount of space to fit in the radiator on the top (after installing a suitable atx mobo) and subsequent fitting of fans and there configuration. I have thought of something and need your expertise to guide me
1. H100+2 nos 120mm Fans totally on the inside pushing out air (hope it fits)
2. 2 nos 120 mm fans inside + H 100 on the outside pushing out air
3. 2 nos 120mm fans inside + H 100 on the outside coupled to another 2 nos 120mm fans (H100 supports four fans) and the whole unit in a push-pull config (hope its possible)
4. H100 on the inside and fans on the outside pulling in air
5. Replace the fans with other ones with slimmer profile and led lighting to fit on the inside
6. Remove the hosing and attach custom ones and put the radiator on the bottom (i am not sure if it is possible)
7. 2 nos 120mm fans + H 100 on the inside and another 2 nos 120mm fans on the outside and the whole unit in a push-pull config (hope its possible)

About H100 I have read the reviews which says the product is a no headache superior liquid cooler so not totally willing to change it at this momment

The cabinet supports triple radiator setup on the top though but i dont think its available in India
I am not a fan of heatsinks directly on the CPU (the look good though)

I am giving also the links for reference
H100 - Hydro Series? H100 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler - Hydro Series - Cooling
Cosmos 2 - Cosmos II - Cooler Master


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you seriously wish to watercool?


----------



## Tarun (Feb 9, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> 2600K(@4.5GHz)+2*7970 @1080p in BF3 uses 50% of CPU & 5.3GB of sys. memory, so 2600k is not a bottleneck with 7970CFX.
> Source
> 
> 
> ...



thanx for he info Megamind rep+


----------



## sabya (Feb 9, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Do you seriously wish to watercool?



May be overkill but seriously I don't like the coolers attached to the CPU like chunks of rocks. Better keep them simple. And I am planning to overclock so I believe it will also be necessary precaution from over heating


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

^^ Well, word of caution: getting the res, pump, and other water-blocks as well as *good coolant* would be a though job for you, specially very good quality of coolant.

My bad. Misunderstood the previous post.


----------



## sabya (Feb 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Well, word of caution: getting the res, pump, and other water-blocks as well as *good coolant* would be a though job for you, specially very good quality of coolant.



Precisely my friend. But the cooler I have thought of (ie the Corsair H100 but I am always open to suggestions from you guys) is for the CPU only. I am not talking about replacing the cooler in the GPU/ram with water cooling (it is done but again as you said proper accessory was unavailable in Nehru place when I checked). This cooler has the pump,res and coolant all in built and IT PROMISES lifetime performance with zero maintenance. other 1155 cooler do look good may perform better but I personally don't like those huge heat sinks sitting on my processor. In future perhaps I would go for proper water cooling and so keeping my options open by selecting CM cosmos 2 such that I can stuff all the accessory inside as the case is huge.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

^ Oh, sorry. I misunderstood your post. I thought that you are going for custom liquid cooling. 
Using H100 can't be considered exactly as liquid cooling as you don't need anything but to buy that H100 set, as it is pre-filled cooler and don't need refilling.

Sorry and thus ignore my previous post. 

And H100 is very good cooler and I would suggest you the same without any second thought.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 9, 2012)

sabya said:


> May be overkill but seriously I don't like the coolers attached to the CPU like chunks of rocks. Better keep them simple. And I am planning to overclock so I believe it will also be necessary precaution from over heating



That was not what I meant. I do watercool my own PC (not corsair/antec toys).

If you wish to do do real watercooling and are ready to face hassles, like maintenance every 8-12 months during which your PC can be offline for anywhere between a week to 2 weeks, then custom cooling is for you.

Otherwise get an H100.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 9, 2012)

have you considered the current Core i7 2700k?


----------



## sabya (Feb 9, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> That was not what I meant. I do watercool my own PC (not corsair/antec toys).
> 
> If you wish to do do real watercooling and are ready to face hassles, like maintenance every 8-12 months during which your PC can be offline for anywhere between a week to 2 weeks, then custom cooling is for you.
> 
> Otherwise get an H100.



Thanks a lot for the info. I have planned for the h100 solely because I may not be able to invest time in experimenting with my rig. I just want to play games for a year or so and during my next upgrade I will be going for custom watercooling and other stuffs. I will have time in my hand then to experiment and will learn a lot from all you guys by then to have enough confidence to not play safe.



d6bmg said:


> ^ Oh, sorry. I misunderstood your post. I thought that you are going for custom liquid cooling.
> Using H100 can't be considered exactly as liquid cooling as you don't need anything but to buy that H100 set, as it is pre-filled cooler and don't need refilling.
> 
> Sorry and thus ignore my previous post.
> ...



Thanks a lot and no problem 
however though please suggest the configuration which will be beneficial to the processor. I have listed something which I could think have. Kindly suggest which one to go for( and why if possible) or any other better alternative configurations

Well a lot of you suggested me to go for 1155+ z68 combo which logically seems to be a better decision (keeping in mind that I am only gaming and won't be doing multi threaded application and also Ivy bridge suppot) 
so I would like to know in all of your opinion the best z68 mobo available in India at this momment. I checked a few ones myself like asrock fatality professional and want to know whether it will be a suitable buy or not or whether it is available in India. 
I will be doing some minor overclocking so looking for a feature full but sturdy board..


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

sabya said:


> Thanks a lot and no problem
> however though please suggest the configuration which will be beneficial to the processor. I have listed something which I could think have.



Corsair H100 would be more than enough for the processor and even you can OC it upto 4.5 without any problem.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Corsair H100 would be more than enough for the processor and even you can OC it upto 4.5 without any problem.



H100 can do way more than that...


----------



## Tenida (Feb 10, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> H100 can do way more than that...



I know what  actually you mean to say


----------



## sabya (Feb 10, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> I know what  actually you mean to say



@ghonada, megamind

I really did not get you on this one...
anyways though any suitable z68 mobo..pls refer


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

OT: Well, how many people do overclock beyond even 4GHz in India even with their good air coolers & having unlocked processor?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 10, 2012)

sabya said:


> @ghonada, megamind
> 
> I really did not get you on this one...
> anyways though any suitable z68 mobo..pls refer



Megamind is saying that with h100 cooler you can overclock more than  4.5Ghz mark.


----------



## sabya (Feb 10, 2012)

A little bit help regrading the selection of monitors
You all have suggested to go for 
Asus VK278Q (*in.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VK278Q/#specifications)
The specs are very good and I checked online prices to be around 25K mark

However though I came across a monitor from samsung
Samsung S27A550HS (Enjoy the smarter monitor with intelligent eco solutions. - S27A550H - LED Monitor - Monitor | SAMSUNG)
which is priced in the 20K region

Now the specs looked identical only the Asus one has a 2 MP inbuilt webcam. Now I want to ask is the extra 5K worth for a 2MP webcam or there is other things I have overlooked which might justify the hike in price for asus.
And samsung is the manufacturers of monitors so it might have an edge over asus. (Dont tell me about Samsung service- I know and in my case they have been a little less than disastrous)

Kindly help me to decide guys on the monitor

I have almost finalized the built with excellent inputs from you guys and will post the final build soon so you could give any final thoughts about it before buying in March 1st week.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 10, 2012)

sabya said:


> @ghonada, megamind
> 
> I really did not get you on this one...
> anyways though any suitable z68 mobo..pls refer





Ghonada said:


> Megamind is saying that with h100 cooler you can overclock more than  4.5Ghz mark.



@sabya, Ghonada got me right.. H100 can easily push over 5GHz mark keeping the temps under control...


----------



## sabya (Feb 15, 2012)

My Final (well almost) Build
Open to suggestions (Pls just dont tell me to wait for kepler n all) always.
The prices and availability of brands are from Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store
Will appreciate any and every suggestions 
Buying in March 2012
Please suggest Gaming headphone as I am planning to use my old speakers




S No	Item Description	Price	Quantity	Shipping	Amount
 1	 G.skill Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600MHz Desktop RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR)	3360.00	2	 	6720.00
 2	 Corsair Force Series 3 240GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (CSSD-F240GB3-BK)	24015.00	1	 	24015.00
 3	 Thermaltake Full Tower Chassis Level 10 GT ATX Cabinet (VN10001W2N)	18370.00	1	 	18370.00
 4	 Corsair Hydro Series H100 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler (CWCH100)	7925.00	1	 	7925.00
 5	 Asus Radeon HD7970 3GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (HD7970-3GD5)	35905.00	2	 	71810.00
 6	 Asus 27inch Wide Screen LED Monitors (VK278Q)	25365.00	1	 	25365.00
 7	 Asus P8Z68 DELUXE-GEN3 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard	18830.00	1	 	18830.00
 8	 Corsair Professional Series Gold 1200W Power Supply (CMPSU-1200AX)	20095.00	1	 	20095.00
 9	 Intel Core i7-2700K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Desktop Processor (BX80623I72700K)	20610.00	1	 	20610.00
 10	 Asus Xonar D2X 7.1 Sound Card	9650.00	1	 	9650.00
 11	 Logitech G9x Laser Mouse	6205.00	1	 	6205.00
 12	 Razer Blackwidow Ulitimate Elite Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (RZ03-00380100-R3M1)	6225.00	1	 	6225.00
	Total (Rs):  

	235820.00


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2012)

very nice selection. and do remember - ThinkDigit Forum @ hwbot.


----------



## d3p (Feb 15, 2012)

*@Sabya:* Itdepot is charging high for most of the components. Check with SMCinternational.in


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 15, 2012)

I got the H100 for 6.5K locally. That price looks suspicious

I agree with d3p. Check out a couple of sites more and compare prices


----------



## JoY (Feb 15, 2012)

@sabya
So I am finally joining in after an elaborate discussion. Now being the financer I dont have budget constraints but of course vfm is priority.
There are certain doubts which I wish to mention at this stage.
1. After a round of discussion on cabinets why did you return back to the thermaltake level 10 .
2. You have not included HDD, Speakers, UPS alongwith not to mention other costs. This will certainly push your figure way above. But seeing about doubts on pricing on this site I feel an actual shop survey will only get us near to a realistic figure.

Regarding the setup I really need to get back in touch with present stuff before I actively get involved.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 15, 2012)

yea...you will get much better pricing from sumwhere else. Do post here before u make the final purchase !


----------



## Sarath (Feb 15, 2012)

Buy Logitech G9x Laser Mouse at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## sabya (Feb 16, 2012)

I am in the process of gathering quotes from different websites and will update asap. I still believe market price will be lower but keeping an estimated high price will add some buffer which will help to fit in accessories like ups and speakers. 
@ anirban
the cabinet decision is still flexible coz its based on the location of cpu placement. I have assumed a tabletop placement with side ventilation in this case. Level 10 gt has a 200 mm fan at the side panel with dust filter feeding air directly to the gpu. There are other cabinets with similar specs which i will consider before finalizing. If side ventilation is a problem I will proceed with alternate cabinets also. I am hoping to have a quality headset for gaming instead and settle for a standard speaker set for other entertainment purposes.

This is one quote I gathered from Primeabgb.com as per the availability on the website
I could not get the requisite motherboard and cabinet though but added a gaming head set (please comment if this is good or not or other better options)
I think this config is also suitable (still rooting for the P8z68 Deluxe Mobo which will almost take the budget to 2.25L)
I checked SMC international but could not get all the products to complete the build (I am trying though to complete the build from them also).
Please comment everybody



Name	SKU	Price	Subtotal

Intel Core i7-2700K, 3.5 GHz Processor	 Rs. 18,950.00	  1   	 Rs. 18,950.00

Asus P8Z68-V LE Z68 Motherboard	 Rs. 11,650.00	  1   	 Rs. 11,650.00

Corsair 8GB Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 (2x4GB)	 Rs. 4,650.00	2     	 Rs. 9,300.00

Corsair Force 3 120 GB SATA 3 SATA 6.0 SSD	 Rs. 9,800.00	  2   	 Rs. 19,600.00

MSI R7970-2PMD3GD5 Graphics Card	 Rs. 37,500.00	  2   	 Rs. 75,000.00

Corsair Professional Series Gold AX1200	 Rs. 18,000.00	   1  	 Rs. 18,000.00

Asus VK278Q LED monitor Full HD with HDMI	 Rs. 23,500.00	  1   	 Rs. 23,500.00

CoolerMaster HAF932 Black Cabinet	 Rs. 10,500.00	1     	 Rs. 10,500.00

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Keyboard	 Rs. 5,900.00	  1   	 Rs. 5,900.00

Corsair Vengeance M90 Laser Gaming Mouse	 Rs. 3,750.00	  1   	 Rs. 3,750.00

Razer Vespula Mouse Pads RZ02-00320100-R3M1	 Rs. 1,600.00	1     	 Rs. 1,600.00

Corsair Hydro Series H100 Liquid CPU Cooler	 Rs. 6,800.00	1     	 Rs. 6,800.00

SteelSeries Siberia V2 Gaming Headsets	 Rs. 6,350.00	 1    	 Rs. 6,350.00

Asus Xonar D2X 7.1 PCI-E Soundcard	 Rs. 8,250.00	  1   	 Rs. 8,250.00
GRAND TOTAL	                                                                      Rs. 219,150.00


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 16, 2012)

for headphone, get CM STORM Sirus. An excellent Headset.


----------



## sabya (Feb 16, 2012)

@harryneopotter
will do the same...
but its not available @ Prime..will check other stores definitely


----------



## d3p (Feb 16, 2012)

Check Flipkart also. They also sell most the components cheap.


----------



## sabya (Mar 6, 2012)

Dear Friends

Finally I have purchased the components of the gaming PC
The power supply I purchase from Today's Cool Deal !
the cabinet from hdigital lifestyle, Ahmedabad
the rest of the items were from smcinternational
Thanks to all of you that I was able to include the best performing parts in my purchase

Config taken
1. i7 2600K
2. Asus P8z68 v-pro Gen3
3. Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600CL9 (4 nos)
3. Corsair Force 3 120 GB SSD Sata 3
4. WD Green 2TB Sata 3
5. MSI Radeon 7970 (2 nos in Crossfire)
6. Asus VK278Q 27 inch Full HD
7. Razer Blackwidow Ultimate (Battlefield 3 ed)
8. Logitech G500
9. CM Storm SIRUS true 5.1 headphone
10. Creative X-Fi Titanium 5.1 soundcard
11. Corsair AX1200 SMPS
12. Thermaltake LEVEL 10 GT Full Tower cabinet
13. Razer Vespula Mouse Pad
14. Corsair H100 CPU cooler
15. HP dvd writer

The Total Price came to be around 2.3 Lakhs (including few accessories)

I have tried to upload the photos here but I am unable to do it. I will do it in the "Drool" thread very soon. If I am unable there also then i will post them in G+ for all of you. (*plus.google.com/105935313990808682436/posts)

I have assembled the PC and made some brief unboxing videos of the parts which I would also be uploading in my G+

ANOTHER BIG ROUND OF THANKS TO EVERY BODY FOR GRACIOUSLY HELPING ME OUT TO ASSEMBLE ONE HELL OF A GAMING PC. I WHOLEHEARTEDLY THANK YOU ALL AGAIN AND APPRECIATE ALL THE EFFORT YOU HAVE PUT IN THIS THREAD...

See you soon with the photographs

SABYA


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2012)

Congos, waiting for pics, vids and some benchmarks. 

OT:-



Spoiler



You Bengali!!!


----------



## sabya (Mar 6, 2012)

Skud said:


> Congos, waiting for pics, vids and some benchmarks.
> 
> OT:-
> 
> ...



Thank You very much..

I will update the price soon

Pics and vids will be up very very soon

Regarding benchmark
I have already pushed the CPU and GPU to the safest MAX setting
The CPU is Running @ 4.5 Ghz (from stock 3.4 Ghz) using the ASUS AI tweak and the GPU @ 1125 Mhz (from stock 925 Mhz) using MSI Afterburner. The fans do make noise but its completely tolerable because My Sirus headphone cuts all other noise when I game

I have tried to upload picture here but i am unable to do it even after resizing to 30-50 Kb sizes 

I ran 3D mark 11 in Extreme Settings and got a score of X5258. I actually do not know if this is a good score or not

I have rum Metro 2033 which has given 70-90 fps and Battlefield 3 is giving 70-150 fps depending on the levels. I will also post fraps results very soon.


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2012)

Upload to imgur and link here.

And the 3DMark11 scores are in line with 7970 CF results. No issue there.


----------



## sabya (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is the link to few photos
*imgur.com/a/M8knx/

Rest will upload in a separate thread

@skud..imgur is very simple and easy..thanks..any such site for video uploads?

Enjoy


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2012)

What's wrong with youtube?

Monitor looks awesome, need to work with the cables. I guess that case has more place to hide them.


----------



## sabya (Mar 7, 2012)

Skud said:


> What's wrong with youtube?
> 
> Monitor looks awesome, need to work with the cables. I guess that case has more place to hide them.



Thanks..will my G+ vids go to my youtube channel directly..if yes then I will do..well anyways I will upload in youtube soon...

Regarding the cables..this is not yet setup completely..thinking about some cabinet lighting also..final one will be much more tidy..actually the backside is a little more less space than I expected..need to rearrange there also

I have started a new thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/153724-high-end-gaming-rig-assembly.html

I have included all the unboxing videos and prices of the components I have purchased. Pics and benchmarks will follow soon..

Thanks all of you once again for letting my dream come true


----------

